# Sunday Best



## Jeff Wright (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## tag0401 (Mar 19, 2019)

Too funny


----------



## smokin peachey (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 20, 2019)

Ohh my lanta....


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 20, 2019)

Got a good laugh from that one!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 5, 2019)

That's funny.  Had a good chuckle over it.
Gary


----------



## kit s (Apr 5, 2019)

Good chuckle for me too.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 20, 2019)

.....


----------

